# 2008 Haunt; a little late for a Pirate haunt?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I really want to do a pirate haunt for 2008, but I'm thinking since all the Pirates of the carribean movies are finished (?), and the pirate stuff is loosing popularity, it may be to late. Is it? Thanks.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think it's too late.. do what sparks your interest!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My wife wanted to wait a year because she said everyone was doing it last year. So we are also doing one this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As far as Pirates go....Well they are always popular!...Always!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm 41 and I can't remember a single Halloween that didn't have at least 1 or 2 pirates. Everyone loves pirates. They don't have to be scary, they're just cool in general.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm with everyone else...pirates are ALWAYS in, which I think is largely the secret of the success of the PotC movies.

Pirates of Emerson has been making a go of the pirate thing for a long time, no reason you can't too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup same here Pirates Rule!!
do what floats your boat or you will wish you did.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

If I wasnt doing the Western Theme,I would be doing Pirates...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, nothing wrong with Pirates!!!! You really can do anything with pirates!! It doesn't even have to be on a ship. I do a pirate graveyard scene combined with some ghosties from the haunted mansion. I use rising coffins, animated talking skeletons, hitchhiking ghost, swinging parrots, gravedigger and lots of other animated props. All these can be interchanged later for a more traditional haunt later when you get tired of pirates.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I concer with every one here, pirates will never go out of style, like buckaneerbabe said, you can do many things with them,even doing pirates more than one year in a row, you can change things up. I haven't done a pirate theme yet, but have been thinking of it, maybe 2009!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Pirates rock...savvy?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Pirates will always rock Halloween, have no fear!
I am doing a Vampire theme this year, but I will definitely be doing a pirate theme again one day. The fact that the pirate movies are done should play to your advantage because you will no doubt find lots of stuff on sale for your theme!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like zombie pirates


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

The Pirates of the Caribbean isn't over yet. They're working on #4, The Fountain of Youth. So your definitely not too late!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I always thought zombie cyborg pirates would be cool. Never saw anyone do that yet.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Interesting Revenant!! I'll have to give that one some thought.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> The Pirates of the Caribbean isn't over yet. They're working on #4, The Fountain of Youth. So your definitely not too late!


Really??!! Cool! I dont' see it on IMDB yet


----------

